# iTune 10 sur iMac G4



## KRIKO (6 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour, avez-vous une solution pour installer iTune 10 sur mon iMac 10.4.11 ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (6 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,
iTunes 10 c'est pour 10.5 (Leopard) minimum.


----------



## KRIKO (6 Septembre 2011)

merci PoorMonster, je sais, mais je voulais savoir si une bidouille existait


----------



## Onmac (6 Septembre 2011)

As-tu un processeur supérieur à 867Mhz ? Si oui, tu peux installer Léopard et dans donc iTunes 10. 
As-tu un second mac à processeur &#8804;867Mhz ?


----------



## ntx (6 Septembre 2011)

KRIKO a dit:


> merci PoorMonster, je sais, mais je voulais savoir si une bidouille existait


La seule bidouille : installer 10.5


----------



## KRIKO (7 Septembre 2011)

Mon iMac est en 800 Mgh
ma femme a un G5, c'est avec lui que j'ai installé IOS 4.2 sur mon iPhone
que mon iTune ne reconnait plus puisqu'il est en 9
voyez-vous une possibilité ?


----------



## Onmac (7 Septembre 2011)

ntx a dit:


> La seule bidouille : installer 10.5



Rien que ça est une bidouille. 



KRIKO a dit:


> Mon iMac est en 800 Mgh
> ma femme a un G5, c'est avec lui que j'ai installé IOS 4.2 sur mon iPhone
> que mon iTune ne reconnait plus puisqu'il est en 9
> voyez-vous une possibilité ?



Si le G5 de ta femme est supérieur à 800Mhz, c'est bon. 
Tu allumes le G5 de ta femme.
Ensuite, tu relis le G5 et le G4 à l'aide d'un câble FireWire 400. 
Tu démarre ton G4 en appuyant sur T jusqu'a ce que tu vois un gros logo apparaitre.
Là, il est en mode Target.
Tu devrai voir le disque de ton G4 apparaitre sur ton G5.
A partir de là, tu sauvegardes tes données si besoin. 
Ensuite tu rentres le DVD d'install dans ton G5 et démarre l'installation sur le disque de ton G4.

Et voilà. Dis moi si tu as besoin d'aide


----------



## KRIKO (7 Septembre 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> Rien que ça est une bidouille.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MERCI,
Je crois que j'ai fait une erreur, en fait ma femme a un intel core 2 Duo 2,4 ghz en OS 10.6.8 la manoeuvre indiquée ne doit pas être bonne ?


----------



## Onmac (7 Septembre 2011)

Pas de différence


----------



## christophe2312 (7 Septembre 2011)

:rateau: ??????? sur un ppc c est maxi leopard et non Snow leopard .
Il ne pourra installer en target que le système Léo ,et je ne sais pas si le système Léo intel conviendra parfaitement pour l imac 800


----------



## Onmac (7 Septembre 2011)

Oui, je sais que c'est Léo maxi sur PPC. 
J'ai déjà installé Tiger sur mon G3 avec mon MacBook Pro Core2duo sous Lion. (le lecteur CD du G3 était HS).
Il tourne bien actuellement. Il peut tester, si ça fonctionne, tant mieux, si ça ne fonctionne pas, on trouve une autre solution...


----------



## KRIKO (8 Septembre 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> Oui, je sais que c'est Léo maxi sur PPC.
> J'ai déjà installé Tiger sur mon G3 avec mon MacBook Pro Core2duo sous Lion. (le lecteur CD du G3 était HS).
> Il tourne bien actuellement. Il peut tester, si ça fonctionne, tant mieux, si ça ne fonctionne pas, on trouve une autre solution...



merci pour le renseignement,
je vais essayer, avant, je voudrai être sur, si je fais cette manoeuvre de ne rien risquer sur le core 2, comme tu t'en doute, dans le cas contraire il y aurait des turbulences !!!
d'apres toi Leo pourrait s'installer sur mon G4 et fonctionner. Ce serait super, j'avais acheté Leo et je n'ai pas réussit à l'installer


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Septembre 2011)

Vous vous mélangez tous les pinceaux. Il reconnaitre que les informations erronées lâchées au compte-goute ne facilitent pas les choses.

La manoeuvre d'Onmac est valable dans le cas PPC <-> PPC.

Le G5 installe alors 10.5 comme s'il s'agissait d'un DD externe.


Le fait que l'iMac soit un Intel change tout.

Dans ce cas, c'est le Core2Duo qu'il faudrait démarrer en mode Target et non plus le G4, afin de l'utiliser comme un lecteur DVD externe. Mais du coup 10.5 refusera de s'installer car reconnaîtra un G4 < 800 Mhz.


Il y avait un petit logiciel du temps de la sortie de Leopard qui permettait d'installer 10.5 sur ce type de machines. Avec une petite recherche Google vous parviendrez à le retrouver.


----------



## Onmac (14 Septembre 2011)

C'est léopardassist me semble t-il.


----------

